# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  التبدلات والتغيرات النفسية التي تمر بها المراهقة

## رهـف

__



*وهذه هي أهم التبدلات النفسية التي تعاني منها غالبية الفتيات في سن المراهقة :* 


_قلق وارتباك وتبدل في المزاج ._


_عدم الشعور بالاطمئنان وعدم الاستقرار ._


_التغير السريع في المزاج ._ 


_الشعور باليأس والاكتئاب والانعزال ._ 


_نوبات من التصرفات المتسمة بالرعونة والخشونة والعنف تعقبها نوبات معاكسة من الكسل والانزواء ._ 


_تصاب بعض الفتيات بخجل وحياء شديدين إلى حد التلعثم بالحديث واحمرار الوجه الشديد ._ 


_العناد وعدم الاستماع إلى نصح من هم أكبر منها سنا مثل الأب والأخ والأخت، مما يؤدي إلى احتكاكات وصدامات معهم ._ 


_فعلى الأم، في مثل هذه الحالة، ألا تستعمل الشدة إطلاقا مع البنت طالما أن العناد لم يصل إلى درجة تؤدي إلى الانحراف . وأنصح الأم بأن تجعل مراقبتها تصرف ابنتها تأخذ منحي الرعاية المكللة بالحنان بدلا من استخدام الخشونة والتوبيخ وكأنها تلعب دور الشرطي في البيت والأستاذ في المدرسة ._ 



_الخوف من أمور تافهة مثل الظلام والحيوانات كالقطط والكلاب وتصور أشباح . . . فلا داعي لنهرها وإجبارها على عدم الخوف منها لأن هذه المخاوف سرعان ما تزول تدريجيا._ 



_اتساع مجال الخيال مما يجعلها في كثير من الأحوال لا ترضى بالظروف المعيشية التي تعيشها . . . وهذا أمر يجب على الأهل تفهمه . فالفتاة في هذه الفترة خيالية، حالمة، كثيرا ما تستسلم لأحلام اليقظة ._ 



*الصراعات الداخلية التي تعانيها المراهقة* 


*تمر بعض الفتيات، في فترة المراهقة، بنوع من الصراعات الداخلية هذه أهمها :* 


*الرغبة في الاستقلال المادي والعاطفي* 


_فهي في الوقت الذي ترغب في الاستقلال والاعتماد على النفس والتحرر المادي بكل معنى الكلمة، نجدها في مجتمعنا محتاجة إلى الاعتماد على الأبوين للحصول على الأمان المعنوي والسند العاطفي والماديات التي يوفرها الوالدان والمحيطون بها في أقارب ._ 


*صراع البحث عن الذات*


_وفي هذه المرحلة تمر المراهقة بصراع البحث عن الذات، أو تحديد " الهوية " فهي تخاف من أن تكون لا شيء، وفي الوقت نفسه تخاف من تقليل صورة شخص آخر، وهي لذلك تنطلق لمواجهة العالم لتخوض بنفسها التجربة، ولكنها تجد نفسها مقيدة بالتقاليد والعادات والأعراف الأسرية العميقة تحيط بها كما يحيط بها البرج العالي بأمير الأحلام ._ 


*تضارب القيم بين ما تعلمته في الطفولة وآمنت به من تعاليم ومبادئ في المدرسة ومن الأسرة* 


_وبين ما يمارسه الكبار في المجتمع والحياة اليومية من شواذات، يؤدي إلى وقوعها في حيرة من أمرها، فيدخل الشك في نفسها وتصبح عاجزة عن التفرقة بين ما هو صواب وما هو خطأ في الحياة ._ 


*انحرافات السلوك عند المراهقة* 


_إن الاضطرابات والانحرافات السلوكية في سن المراهقة هي نتيجة للتربية العائلية الناقصة أو المحرفة والتوجيه السيئ، ورد فعل طبيعي لمراحل اعتبرت فيها البنت، حتى بعد بلوغها، بأنها " صغيرة " لا تفهم، وعدم الاعتراف بأنها قد كبرت وكونت شخصيتها ._ 


_وقد تحدث هذه الاضطرابات نتيجة للهوة بين الأجيال وعدم التفاهم بين الأهل والشباب، لأن شباب اليوم يفكر بمنطق قد لا يفهمه الوالدان، ويعتقد بأن الكبار قد فشلوا في تهيئة المجتمع المثالي المناسب لهم مثل عليا ومفاهيم عصرية جديدة وبيوت ملائمة ووظائف مناسبة، وكل ما يفكرون به هو ثورة عارمة على " التقاليد والنظم العائلية البالية " والمختلفة برأيهم، وهذا ما يدفعهم للتعاطي مع أصدقاء ذوي تأثير سلبي على سلوكهم ._ 


_وقد تتخذ هذه الاضطرابات اتجاها عدوانيا، فنرى بعض الفتيات يكثرن من المشاجرة مع إخوتهن أو أهلهن أو أقاربهن مع ميل واضح إلى رفضهن سلطة الآخرين عليهن ._


_لذلك، يلجان إلى الهرب من البيت أو يعتمدن التأخر خارج المنزل لاستثارة كل ما يمس ممتلكي السلطة، أي الأهل، وما يمثلون من عادات وتقاليد متعارف عليها في المجتمع الشرقي، وهذا بدوره قد يدفع بهؤلاء الفتيات، في الغالب، للوقوع فريسة سهلة بين أحضان شلل المراهقين المنحرفين، الذين يمارسون الفسق والانحراف ويتعاطون المخدرات أو الحبوب المنشطة التي تؤدي إلى الإدمان في الشقق وفي علب الليل ._ 


_وهناك العديد من الاضطرابات النفسية قد تبرز في مرحلة المراهقة، وبدرجات مختلفة، مثل الاكتئاب، والفصام الذهني، والهستيري، وكلها قابلة للشفاء على يد أطباء في علم النفس ._ 


_ويميل بعض الباحثين، على الرغم من اعترافهم بأهمية الأسباب الوراثية أو الهورمونية لهذه الأمراض والانحرافات، إلى الاعتقاد بأن للبيئة المنزلية، بشكل خاص، والمجتمع، بشكل عام، المقام الأول في التسبب بحدوثها، وتتلخص بعدم التكليف مع البيئة والمجتمع وبخيبة الأمل والإحباط عند هؤلاء المراهقين ._ 


__
_منقول_

----------


## رهـف

شـــكـــراً لــكـــم .

----------


## الشحرورة

الجميلة رهف

مشكورة على الموضوع فترة المراهقة
من الفترات المهم جدا ولخا طبيعة خاصة

مودتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

موضوع مهم جدا
قرأته بعناية
شكرا لك يا رهف على النقل المفيد
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

فعلا هي سمات واضحة للمرحلة دي
شكرا يا رهف ..تسلم ايدك

----------


## نوورا

*شكرا يا رهف على المعلومات 
فعلا هى سمات المرحلة*

----------

